# Thee burden of quitting smoking for 2 month, to start over, darn i hate myself!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I stop smoking for two month and after smoking once ciggies after two month i start over smoking on week-end.

I had the worst lack of energy i fainted and blank out in my bed all this to start over even on week-end it's bad, because of my will and other smoking buddie's..

So i will focus on music ,reading on music, eat music, anyway i have billion(well kind of) cd to explore, and i have no more cash for now for smoking good riddance.

You dont know how hard i tried and miserably failed , 

But have no fear round 2, will be harsher quitting again everything, since drinking give you the crave for smoking, weed is satanic in a way and will motivated you to smoke tobacco, and these so calledherbal ciggies that the less domagable or just as bad.

So i finally decided to stop everything, smoking and drinking, social or not..

May the lord help me in my quest toward straighedge-ism

But lets face it moderation aand temperance is one thing i have to harness, not spent or spend enought, darn money... but anyway i will try to cheers up whit some music and reading..

And eating fruits and veggies(what else)

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Dep, all power to you with your straighedge-ism, and keep the music going


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im training hard fast walk and lot's of weight lifting when i want a smoke i grind thee weight, to a point were my 20 pouds weight are light i can lift them like 1000 time a day in multiple routine, than my father me boosting in volume a bit and said something real stupid, trying to pull a joke he said watch out because if you train too hard your muscle might explode. hahaha how stupid like ,what...

Im listening to CPO released of obscur renaissance composer of the 15-16 era and yah there fine offering like always, what a good labell right now im listening to Colona than Eccard afterward Morales.

Yah right and my muscle will explode,how funny :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Keep on pumping


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

In the words of Mark Twain, "giving up smoking is the easiest thing; I know, because I have done it thousands of times."


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It's good to associate the craving with a habit other than the pleasure of smoking. I've seen people use a rubber band around their wrist that they snap when they get a craving so the brain is re-trained to no longer associate the craving with the pleasurable behavior, but a subtle punishment and reminder to stick to your guns.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I stop smoking for two month and after smoking once ciggies after two month i start over smoking on week-end.
> 
> I had the worst lack of energy i fainted and blank out in my bed all this to start over even on week-end it's bad, because of my will and other smoking buddie's..
> 
> ...


Good for you! Just don't give up sex! One can carry this reform stuff to far...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My third attempt at quitting smoking worked. Much of the success of my quitting I attribute to the fact that I found a new pacifier (for that is what a cigarette ultimately amounts to IMO and I smoked for 7 years). My new pacifier was to chew on toothpicks. Now I looked like a hick but then I also drove a pickup truck and that back in the late 1970s when the only people who drove pickup trucks were contractors, hicks and sportsmen. but I digress. So the toothpicks were extremely satisfying, so much so that I chewed them for 5 years. Kicking that habit was a different story.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> My third attempt at quitting smoking worked. Much of the success of my quitting I attribute to the fact that I found a new pacifier (for that is what a cigarette ultimately amounts to IMO and I smoked for 7 years). My new pacifier was to chew on toothpicks. Now I looked like a hick but then I also drove a pickup truck and that back in the late 1970s when the only people who drove pickup trucks were contractors, hicks and sportsmen. but I digress. So the toothpicks were extremely satisfying, so much so that I chewed them for 5 years. Kicking that habit was a different story.


ever accidently swallow a toothpick?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Capeditiea said:


> ever accidently swallow a toothpick?


No but seems my aunt warned me of some poet who choked to death that way.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I quit smoking after 39 years of lighting up. I would smoke 1 to 2 packs each day. I quit cold turkey - before I went to bed one night, 14 years ago, I discarded all smoking materials I had, ashtrays, lighters, etc. I woke up the next day and began my life over again as a non smoker. 

All it takes is willpower ... self determination to better your health. I do not admonish those who do smoke - it is their legal right to do so; it's something that I can and have lived without.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> I quit smoking after 39 years of lighting up. I would smoke 1 to 2 packs each day. I quit cold turkey - before I went to bed one night, 14 years ago, I discarded all smoking materials I had, ashtrays, lighters, etc. I woke up the next day and began my life over again as a non smoker.
> 
> *All it takes is willpowe*r ... self determination to better your health. I do not admonish those who do smoke - it is their legal right to do so; it's something that I can and have lived without.


And think of all the money you saved in that 14 years.......


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> I stop smoking for two month and after smoking once ciggies after two month i start over smoking on week-end.


An earlier attempt to quit smoking was after hopping on a Greyhound bus in Denver to go home to Detroit, I realized that the carton of cigarettes I bought earlier that day was still in the back of my brother's car in Denver. Having only 4 cigarettes and little money left to go from Denver to Detroit, I conserved my cigarettes but ran out in Chicago where I had a four-hour wait for the next bus. I took that opportunity to quit and made it a month. To celebrate the one month mark (here is where my story gets like yours), I rewarded myself with ... a cigarette! Well, that was the end of my quitting.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I posted elsewhere about quitting cold turkey by suddenly switching from one habit (bad) to another (good): bicycling, and also by switching my thinking about smoking from it being my friend (relaxing agent) to its turning against me (fears of throat cancer). But what also helped was occasionally sucking/dragging on the cap of a PaperMate Flair pen. I found that a Flair pen's cap, because it allowed a bit of air in through the white plastic star on the end, "drew" a bit like a cigarette--enough so that there was some of the satisfaction from the mechanics of dragging on a cigarette and also from holding it in my hand. Sort of like vaping but without any of the downside of vaping. As the nicotine craving left my system, I also stopped the Flair pen cap usage. Try it: it worked for me as a help. Mind you, PaperMate may have redesigned the Flair's cap in the 35 years since I quit, but I'm sure one could find or devise a substitute.

https://www.papermate.com/pens/felt-tip/


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> I posted elsewhere about quitting cold turkey by suddenly switching from one habit (bad) to another (good): bicycling, and also by switching my thinking about smoking from it being my friend (relaxing agent) to its turning against me (fears of throat cancer). But what also helped was occasionally sucking/dragging on the cap of a PaperMate Flair pen. I found that a Flair pen's cap, because it allowed a bit of air in through the white plastic star on the end, "drew" a bit like a cigarette--enough so that there was some of the satisfaction from the mechanics of dragging on a cigarette and also from holding it in my hand. Sort of like vaping but without any of the downside of vaping. As the nicotine craving left my system, I also stopped the Flair pen cap usage. Try it: it worked for me as a help. Mind you, PaperMate may have redesigned the Flair's cap in the 35 years since I quit, but I'm sure one could find or devise a substitute.
> 
> https://www.papermate.com/pens/felt-tip/


Do you still drag pen caps? I had a bad habit of chewing on pen caps for years... :lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^No, my Flair is gone !


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Good luck! What got me to stop—the final time, not the other seven—was having half of my left lung removed. Every time I stopped I did it cold turkey with an unopened pack in my pocket. If I could do that I was home free—until the next relapse.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Do you still drag pen caps? I had a bad habit of chewing on pen caps for years... :lol:


I once read about an electrical lineman who had a habit of chewing on the wire insulation that he peeled off while making connections. He did this for so long he ended up with high lead levels in his body from the lead that apparently was (is?) in plastics to make it more pliable or something like that.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Just take a look at what a smoker's computer looks like on the inside. If that doesn't convince you to stop, I don't know what else will:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I once read about an electrical lineman who had a habit of chewing on the wire insulation that he peeled off while making connections. He did this for so long he ended up with high lead levels in his body from the lead that apparently was (is?) in plastics to make it more pliable or something like that.


Gross. The worst that happened to me is cutting my mouth when I stupidly chewed on the less pliable BIC cristal ones which would shatter...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Just take a look at what a smoker's computer looks like on the inside. If that doesn't convince you to stop, I don't know what else will:


Do you have a picture of what a Pot smokers PC looks like


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you have a picture of what a Pot smokers PC looks like


If it's a pot smoker from California, Colorado, or someplace like that, it'll probably look like a Mac. :lol: If not that, it'll probably look like you can shake a Jack in the Box taco out of the keyboard. 

Of course, you know someone is hardcore when their keyboard looks like this:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^A clear case of Keyboard abuse and a crime against our digital friends


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> If it's a pot smoker from California, Colorado, or someplace like that, it'll probably look like a Mac. :lol: If not that, it'll probably look like you can shake a Jack in the Box taco out of the keyboard.
> 
> Of course, you know someone is hardcore when their keyboard looks like this:


Nice hands, though....


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Nice hands, though....


Yeah, and the keys are clean too. I guess all that typing keeps the alphabet keys clean. You can call them lucky strikes of the keys.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Yeah, and the keys are clean too. I guess all that typing keeps the alphabet keys clean. You can call them lucky strikes of the keys.


they don't use the number pad very often either...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In the law there's the doctrine of coming to court with "clean hands". That pic. was very helpful in my comprehending it.....that pic. + Judge Judy.


----------

